
Show HN: RouteRelay – One 1-800 number that connects to all your phones - sixpenrose16
https://routerelay.com
======
deftnerd
Wow, pretty expensive for something you can do with VoIP.ms for much cheaper.
Their toll free numbers are $1 a month, and 1.9c per minute incoming. The
outgoing rate to the number that answers would be 1c a minute in the US.

So, for the RouteRelay $50 plan with 400 minutes, it would cost $12.60 a month
at VoIP.ms. Granted, it doesn't have as beautiful of a dashboard...

~~~
sixpenrose16
@deftnerd, Thanks! During my user research and analysis in this area, VoIP.ms
didn't come up. So, I appreciate for bringing it up. The responses from the
user research suggested that call forwarding and easy to use call management
is the number one concern in getting 1-800 numbers; thus, this project came
along. As we progress, we would like to bring down the pricing.

------
tixocloud
Great idea - definitely will check it out in the future.

~~~
sixpenrose16
Thanks! We are looking for feedback as well, so let us know if you think of
anything.

------
irl_zebra
So it's Google Voice but with a 1-800 number?

~~~
sixpenrose16
Essentially, yes. That 1-800 number can forward the call to your existing
device such as landline or mobile.

------
deepspace
Wow, that is insanely expensive for a 1-800 forward: about 5x more expensive
for the same amount of minutes than my usual provider.

~~~
sixpenrose16
The pricing is much more simplified, as I would put it. There are providers
that would charge hidden fees and up front number registrations. This is our
initial launch, would love to hear your feedback as you could be our potential
customer :) and using existing services.

